# Stabilized walnut goose call



## haddenhailers (Sep 1, 2013)

Worked on this goose call yesterday since today is out goose season early opener. Stabilized walnut with polished aluminum band. Thanks for looking!

Andrew


----------



## haddenhailers (Sep 1, 2013)

Guess I should add the picture!



[attachment=30196]


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 1, 2013)

GORGEOUS


----------



## TimR (Sep 1, 2013)

Hard to beat the look of a piece of walnut with some character. Beautiful call!


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 1, 2013)

Sweet turn. Rick


----------



## haddenhailers (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! First piece of walnut I've had stabilized. Might have to get some more fancy walnut to try again!

Andrew


----------

